# شرح العمليات على المخطط السايكرومتري و حساب وحدات المعالجة



## sosodeep (6 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :


_شرح العمليات على المخطط السايكرومتري و بعض و حدات معالجة الهواء_​ 

تم وضع الموضوع بالمرفقات​ 


محتويات الموضوع :

_---------------------------_​ 

وحدات معالجة الهواء : 
(Air Handling Units)​ 

أولاً : ما هي وحدة معالجة الهواء؟
ثانيا ً: ما هي أجزاؤها؟ 
ثالثاً : طريقة عمل الآلة: 


المخطط السيكرومتري :​ 
1- خط الاشباع (saturation) :
2- خطوط ثبوت درجة الحرارة الجافة (dry bulb temperature) : 
3- خطــوط ثبات نسبــة الرطوبــة (Ratio of humidity) :
4- خطــوط ثبات الرطوبــة النسبيــة (relative humidity) : 
5- خطــوط ثبات الانثالبي النوعي (enthalpy lines) :
6- خطوط ثبات درجة الحرارة الرطبة (wet bulb temperature) :
7- خطــوط ثبـات الحجــم النوعـــي ( specific volume) :
بارامترات أخرى للهواء :
8- نسبة الرطوبة المشبعة عند درجة حرارة معينة Ws :
9- درجة الاشباع عند درجة حرارة معينة :
10- درجة حرارة نقطة الندى DP :


عمليات التكييف النموذجية وتمثيلها على المخطط السايكرومتري :​ 
*1- **التسخين المحسوس للهواء :*
*2- **التبريد المحسوس للهواء :*
*3- **تبريد الهواء مع تخفيض أو زيادة نسبة الرطوبة فيه :*
*4- **مزج تيارين من الهواء الرطب :*
*5- *المزج الاديباتي للهواء الرطب مع الماء أو بخار الماء المبخوخ في تيار الهواء.

حسابات معدلات تدفق الهواء اللازمة للتكييف و التهوية :​ 



حساب التدفق الكتلي الكلي لهواء التغذية من معرفة الاحمال الحرارية:​ 


الخط النسبي للغرفة RRL "Room Ratio Line" ​ 


لمعرفة كمية الماء المتبخر من المرطبة والمحمول مع الهواء 
أو 
كمية البخار المتكاثف من الهواء على سطح وسيعة التبريد ​ 

*I- **فعالية وشيعة التسخين** "مردودها"** :*
*II- **فعالية المرطبة :*
*III- *فعالية وشيعة التبريد :


_أمثلة عن طريقة العمل على السايكرومتري من مشروع التخرج :_ 
_Psychometric__charts :_​ 

أولاً : صيفا : في حالة وجود مزج للهواء : + مثال عددي عن الطريقة 

ثانياً : شتاءً : في حالة وجود مزج للهواء : + مثال عددي عن الطريقة 

ثالثاً : صيفا : إذا كان الهواء بكامله جديدا " في حالة عدم وجود مزج للهواء "+ مثال عددي عن الطريقة 

رابعاً : شتاءً: إذا كان الهواء بكامله جديدا " في حالة عدم وجود مزج للهواء "+ مثال عددي عن الطريقة 


شويه روابط متعلقة بالموضوع :

رابط تحميل الكتاب IHVE
يوجد فقط ثلاث فصول من الكتاب وهي نسخة سكنر من نسخة قديمة في مكتبة الجامعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/93734671/9651841f/IHVE.html

رابط برنامج السايكرومتري للاشري
http://www.4shared.com/file/94019875/cbaae887/ASHRAE_phys.html

موقع حتلاقي فيه رسمات الساكرومتري للشركة اللي تخطر على بالك :
http://www.handsdownsoftware.com/

و برامج المخطط الساكرومتري لأهم الشركات
http://www.handsdownsoftware.com/Downloads.htm

برنامج شركة LG :
http://www.4shared.com/file/94026622/3de4ceed/LG_psychrometrics.html


برامج تعمل على بيئة DOS :
http://www.4shared.com/file/94013122/48d5528a/psychro.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94013157/77fe30c2/psychrometrics.html


برنامج شركة Elite :
http://www.4shared.com/file/94102854/afa6c787/Elite_Software_PsyChart.html

صور وشرح بسيط للمخطط السايكرومتري :
http://www.4shared.com/file/94096281/2edbee10/___.html

رابط تحميل أمثلة عن حساب وحدات المعالجة و المخططات و الشرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/94096281/2edbee10/___.html


ولكي تصبح خبير عالسايكرومتري
حل أسئلة دورات عن وحدات المعالجة لكلية دمشق بالعربي
وهي مهمة لمن يريد أن يصبح حريف عالمخطط لأنو فيها لف و دوران
http://www.4shared.com/file/93741350/505538c2/____.html


رابط تحميل كتاب شركة ترين لشرح السايكرومتري
http://www.4shared.com/file/95963285/1d401796/The_Psychrometric_Chart.html


رابط موضوع تعلم حساب الأحمال :​برنامجي و شرحي لحساب الاحمال بطريقة CLTD وكل ما يلزم للحساب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124917.html

الاحمال من أشري 1981 والجداول مكتوبة عالاكسل :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125802.html 



وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بهذا الشرح فإن أصبت فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان والله ولي التوفيق.​


----------



## Waleed Engr (6 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله 
موضوع متكامل
جعله الله في موازين حسناتك
تقبل مروري
م . وليد


----------



## sosodeep (6 أبريل 2009)

waleed engr قال:


> ما شاء الله
> موضوع متكامل
> جعله الله في موازين حسناتك
> تقبل مروري
> م . وليد


 
من عيوني يا معلم 
نشالله يكون عجبك


----------



## rewesh (6 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور عليك ياهندسه .............وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## zanitty (6 أبريل 2009)

هو ده سوسو اللى انا عارفه
تسلم الايادى


----------



## A.MEGUD (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (7 أبريل 2009)

هايل يا هندسة ربنا يكرمك ويرفع درجاتك فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## A.MEGUD (7 أبريل 2009)

مجهود يستحق اكثر من الشكر فالله يجزيك عنا وعن المنتدى خير الجزاء


----------



## sosodeep (7 أبريل 2009)

a.megud قال:


> مجهود يستحق اكثر من الشكر فالله يجزيك عنا وعن المنتدى خير الجزاء


 


a.megud قال:


> هايل يا هندسة ربنا يكرمك ويرفع درجاتك فى الدنيا والاخرة


 



a.megud قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 

والله إنك عسل : ثلاث ردود مرة وحدة
نشالله يكون عجبك


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (7 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## خالد العسيلي (7 أبريل 2009)

لك شو هاد يا كبييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

أحلى أبو السوس والله 

و حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي انت

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 


بتستاهل أكبر منهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (7 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله مجهود متميز -- ياريت المزيد--والرسم!!!!
ولا حسابات على ارض الخيال!!


----------



## ابو قشه (12 أبريل 2009)

الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## magdygamal_8 (13 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور جابر (13 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه علي الشغل الجامد ده وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (21 أبريل 2009)

بجد بجد بجد والله رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
ما شاء الله عليك
صدقه جارية ربنا ينفعنا واياك بها


----------



## حسام محمد (23 أبريل 2009)

ما شا الله عليك 
الف شكر يا معلم


----------



## usamaawad40 (23 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير ياغالي على المجهود الرائع 

المهندس أسامه عوض


----------



## بلال الحتاوي (26 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية.......عندي صالة مسحتها 240م واريد تزويدها بنظام تكييف مركزي علما بان حمل التبريد 13طن تبريد ارجو مساعدتي في كيف يتم توزيع مخرج الهواء


----------



## bannrose (7 مايو 2009)

اكثر من رائع يابشمهندس يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## manmona (7 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fahed (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بالفعل احتاج الى ما كتبت يا اخي


----------



## الحربي (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك وجزاك الله خيراً 

اخوك المهندس الحربي


----------



## صلاح زكري (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا جزيلا 
اخي sosodeep


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (12 مايو 2009)

الف شكر الك والموضوع رائع جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## USMBscorpion (12 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عمرو محمد علي محمد (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
م/ محمد علي
المنامة-البحرين


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## rasmi (19 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## احسان الشبل (29 مايو 2010)

عاااااشت ااااايدك


----------



## egole (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ammarakef (10 أبريل 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الله ينور عليك ياهندسه .............وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ductlator (28 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## eng - mahmoud (28 مارس 2012)

*ما شاء **الله **
بارك **الله **فيك على الشرح الممتاز واتمنى لك دوام العطاء*​


----------



## engkfa (3 مايو 2012)

متألق دائما أخ أمين..... تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر


----------



## hzine133 (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng sayed 99 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## agordat1977 (14 أغسطس 2014)

*لو تعيد رفع الملفات فبعضها لا يعمل و شكرا*


----------



## llbasha (17 أغسطس 2014)

excellent contribution ... well presented
thank you


----------



## llbasha (17 أغسطس 2014)

excellent contribution ... well presented
thank you


----------



## ELMAWINY (4 أكتوبر 2016)

اخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## mmhhmm (5 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكوررررررررررررررر لكن الروايط لاتعمل


----------



## بسيوني حسن (23 أكتوبر 2016)

[FONT=helvetica, arial, sans-serif]مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك[/FONT]


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 نوفمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## العصفور الطائر (18 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

